# Leben tests positive for the steroid, Stanazolol



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...o14?slug=dm-espnmma110308&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> Chris Leben became the first high-profile fighter suspended by the Ultimate Fighting Championships for failing a drug test, when results came back positive on Monday for the steroid Stanazolol in a test administered after his three-round loss to Michael Bisping on Oct. 18 in Birmingham, England.
> 
> The UFC suspended Leben for nine months and fined him one-third of his undisclosed fight purse.
> 
> ...


Why take the risk? I don't get it, I never do, yet fighters keep testing positive...


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

*Chris Leben Tests Positive For Steroids*

The Ultimate Fighting Championship has suspended fighter Chris Leben for nine months and fined him one-third of his fight purse following a positive drug test for the steroid Stanazolol after his loss to Michael Bisping at UFC 89 in England in October. The news was reported by Dave Meltzer of Yahoo! Sports.

The UFC has long stood by drug testing of the athletes competing for the promotion, even overseas in England where they have no formal athletic commission to handle the process.

At these events, the UFC leans on former head of the Nevada State Athletic Commission and now UFC vice president, Marc Ratner, to handle the duties normally handled by an overseeing committee like the athletic commissions in the United States.

Leben has never tested positive before, but this is still a major setback in his career.

“I am obviously disappointed with Chris, who has made great strides getting his life back on track,” UFC president Dana White told Meltzer. “To his credit, he has taken responsibility for his actions and is accepting the punishment that has been handed down. But as always, the UFC puts the safety of its athletes first and foremost, and we won’t tolerate anyone using performance enhancing drugs in our organization.”

According to the report, the UFC tested all 22 athletes on the card before and after the fights, and Leben to date is the only fighter who has tested positive for illegal substances.


All I can say is wow get off the booze and on the roids. Great improvement.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well he looked in great shape, guess we know the why now.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Just when I thought he finally had his head in the game. I actually was starting to like him too.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

well, at least he's not drinking anymore.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Come on, Chris...
Damn, i'm disappointed...


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

he is a great fighter to watch and everything but am suprised the UFC hasnt dropped him. 
He was a drunk on the show, they had to cancel 1 of his fights because he was in jail and now this. how many chances do you get before you get the boot?


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> he is a great fighter to watch and everything but am suprised the UFC hasnt dropped him.
> He was a drunk on the show, they had to cancel 1 of his fights because he was in jail and now this. how many chances do you get before you get the boot?


if your name is Chris Leben or Junie Browning, you have unlimited chances. 

stanzo-LOL


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

This sucks. Leben is my fav MW fighter and even after this he remains my fav but he really needs to stop messing up. I am really disappointed with a 9 month suspension his next fight is prob at least 11 months away.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Why would anyone use steroids if you know you're getting tested. How desperate does one have to be to take the risk of getting a positive result?:dunno:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Way to go, dumbass.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

My personal opinion is that Steroids should be legal, so i have no beef with Chris Leben getting cought on them. Im just glad his not drinking.


----------



## K Powers (Sep 6, 2008)

And he didn't even win...
What a waste.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Kinda unrelated, but while we're roling our eyes at Chris, here's a tidbit from his MySpace page...



> When Chris Leben needs to wrap his Crippler, he goes to Condom Depot.


I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Braveheart said:


> Why would anyone use steroids if you know you're getting tested. How desperate does one have to be to take the risk of getting a positive result?:dunno:


The only thing that I can presume, is that a lot of other fighters do it and don't get caught. If you do it, and you're pretty sure you're going to get caught, you wouldn't do it. Unless you're just plain thick:confused03:

So yeah, it just makes me think that more fighters than we think are on steroids. Roy Nelson said 70%..(thread about it in General MMA)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

And Bisping still beat him!

The Count is THE MAN!!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Man, Leben seemed pretty sportsmanlike, or so I thought... 

However he did have this old school strongman suspect personal trainer, so who knows what he might have put in Leben's food... But that's probably wishful thinking. Leben probably raged in cold blood...  feels bad every time someone does this.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> The only thing that I can presume, is that a lot of other fighters do it and don't get caught. If you do it, and you're pretty sure you're going to get caught, you wouldn't do it. Unless you're just plain thick:confused03:
> 
> So yeah, it just makes me think that more fighters than we think are on steroids. Roy Nelson said 70%..(thread about it in General MMA)
> 
> :thumbsdown:


http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/45758-roy-nelson-70-fighters-steroids.html

ya i dont know about 70% i feel like he just pulled that number out of his a**

the number has to be up there though 
like you said if there weren't guys getting passed the tests than guys wouldn't be stupid enough to try it
the percentage of guys that make it through must be pretty damn high and it makes me upset

as for Chris i couldn't stand him when he was on the show
but i was starting to like him recently i thought he had matured and started to get his head in the game

i guess i was wrong :sad01:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

> “I’ve really done everything I can to turn my life around,” said Leben.


He clearly has not done everything he can to turn his life around. By the saying this, is he rationalizing using the steroids? He is such a disappointment and I don't even know the dude, I can't imagine how his mother feels.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Haha I guess he thought it was worth a try.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Leben should've been more careful, he should have cycled better.Most UFC fighters do use steriods, but they cycle them affectively so it doesnt show up on tests.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm really disappointed for him, just when he seemed to be turning his life around. I honestly wish him the best of luck dealing with this and will miss seeing him fighting.

How do people think he'll cope with the 9 months off? That's got to be tough to battle mentally. I can't help wondering if he can even come back from this.

As for the steroids thing, the most likely thing is that they're taken between fights/testing times so that they shouldn't show up as positive when they're tested. Of course some of the guys use them but I don't think for a minute that everyone in UFC/MMA does them (or not to any great extent), this isn't WWE.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Well he looked in great shape, guess we know the why now.


The winstrol certainly helped but you still got to work hard. It just goes to show that taking gear will make you look better but your still the same person. He performed the same as he always does, he just looked better physically.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

_Destruction_ said:


> Leben should've been more careful, he should have cycled better.Most UFC fighters do use steriods, but they cycle them affectively so it doesnt show up on tests.


This is true and anyone who thinks different are fools...be sure.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

This is too bad. Leben seemed to be turning his life around and steroids is a huge step back.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

with fighting being based on weight classes, do steroids really do that much, especially if u have to stop taking it a month before your fight. Take for example GSP, he has very little body fat, so his muscles are taking up the maximum amount of weight they can in his body and still be able to fight at 170. if he used roids and maintained his low body fat, then wouldn he have the same amount of muscles (by weight) to be able to make 170, therfore he wouldn't be any stronger.

I can see steroids making a difference in the NFL or heavyweight divison if u are small and you wanna bulk up from 235 or sumthin, but what difference is it really gonna make if u are already ripped and in extraordinary physical condiditon???


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think you guys are being a tad bit dramatic. He got busted for taking some winnies, big deal. If you dont think that there is wide spread steroid use in this sport you are blind. 

Like Leben said, he thought it was going to be out of his system and that he was going to be fine. Does that not scream out to you that more fighters are doing the same thing? Each camp has their own stregnth and conditioning coach who is an expert in performance enhancing drugs. They can tell you what to take and when to start and stop the cycle so that when fight time comes, you piss clear.

This just isnt that big of deal if you ask me. Guys have been caught juicing before and it hasnt hurt their careers at all. Look at Sylvia, Barnett, and Sherk. All were caught juicing and all are still at the top of their game and making bank. So please, dont shed any tears for Leben. He will be fighting in the UFC again real soon and this will all be an afterthought.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well that's just another boneheaded move by Leben. They should give this guy a pink slip and move onto another more promising fighter.
You're gonna get caught, they are testing all fighters before and after fights. You won't get away with it. 
I'm not too sure why these guys can't get it through their thick skulls.
Oh well, at least he didn't win.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> I think you guys are being a tad bit dramatic. He got busted for taking some winnies, big deal. If you dont think that there is wide spread steroid use in this sport you are blind.
> 
> Like Leben said, he thought it was going to be out of his system and that he was going to be fine. Does that not scream out to you that more fighters are doing the same thing? Each camp has their own stregnth and conditioning coach who is an expert in performance enhancing drugs. They can tell you what to take and when to start and stop the cycle so that when fight time comes, you piss clear.
> 
> This just isnt that big of deal if you ask me. Guys have been caugt juicing before and it hant hurt their careers at all. Look at Sylvia, Barnett, and Sherk. All were caught juicing and all are still at the top of their game and making bank. So please, dont shed any tears for Leben. He will be fighting in the UFC again real soon and this will all be an afterthought.


the fact that this shows that there are a good number of fighters on them is why im so upset about it

i just don't get it and it steals a piece of my soul every time:sarcastic05:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> he is a great fighter to watch and everything but am suprised the UFC hasnt dropped him.
> He was a drunk on the show, they had to cancel 1 of his fights because he was in jail and now this. how many chances do you get before you get the boot?


UFC won't drop him anytime soon.

All his fights are exciting.. win or lose.

They wanted him drunk on the show.. drunk = viewers.. he never did anything really bad when he was drunk.

Regarding the situation with the canceled fight.. UFC was aware of the situation.. Chris was offered the fight and turned himself in instantly (he broke probation by moving out of state for an old DUI). He turned himself in, so he could possibly get his visa in time in order to fly out of the country for the fight. 

Now, regarding getting caught with steroids.. if they canned every fighter that took roids, there wouldnt be many left. Alot more fighters / athletes take roids then what get caught.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

“And this is a huge *setback* for me. But it’s something I will have to deal with. During my time off from fighting,* I want to speak to kids about the dangers of using performance enhancing agents and let them know it just doesn’t get you ahead* in life. Of course, this is a hard hit for me monetarily, but more so this is embarrassing for me and for all my fans.”

I'm sure that there are more fighters who cheat and use steroids but I doubt it's as high as fatboy Nelson's 70% mark. This quote is complete BS- a "setback" is an injury or some other unforunate thing not knowingly taking steroids, failing to cycle properly to cheat effectively and then fail a test. That's BS- and yes please talk to kids they need to hear this from you Chris because I'm sure you were planning on talking to and helping kids when you were knowingly taking steroids. That is a model all children should follow and kids need more Bullshit crappy role models like you to help them learn properly. ​


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> I think you guys are being a tad bit dramatic. He got busted for taking some winnies, big deal. If you dont think that there is wide spread steroid use in this sport you are blind.
> 
> Like Leben said, he thought it was going to be out of his system and that he was going to be fine. Does that not scream out to you that more fighters are doing the same thing? Each camp has their own stregnth and conditioning coach who is an expert in performance enhancing drugs. They can tell you what to take and when to start and stop the cycle so that when fight time comes, you piss clear.
> 
> This just isnt that big of deal if you ask me. Guys have been caugt juicing before and it hant hurt their careers at all. Look at Sylvia, Barnett, and Sherk. All were caught juicing and all are still at the top of their game and making bank. So please, dont shed any tears for Leben. He will be fighting in the UFC again real soon and this will all be an afterthought.


Repped+ because I like your avatar:thumb02:


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

Walker said:


> “And this is a huge *setback* for me. But it’s something I will have to deal with. During my time off from fighting,* I want to speak to kids about the dangers of using performance enhancing agents and let them know it just doesn’t get you ahead* in life. Of course, this is a hard hit for me monetarily, but more so this is embarrassing for me and for all my fans.”
> 
> I'm sure that there are more fighters who cheat and use steroids but I doubt it's as high as fatboy Nelson's 70% mark. This quote is complete BS- a "setback" is an injury or some other unforunate thing not knowingly taking steroids, failing to cycle properly to cheat effectively and then fail a test. That's BS- and yes please talk to kids they need to hear this from you Chris because I'm sure you were planning on talking to and helping kids when you were knowingly taking steroids. That is a model all children should follow and kids need more Bullshit crappy role models like you to help them learn properly. ​


The best response yet.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

The good news about this is seeing that the UFC really does take this seriously. They were not under regulation for this show and did the testing on their own. When something came up they took action on their own which I find reassuring. 

As far as Leben this is really disappointing. I have never been a fan of his but did admit that he had a big heart but seeing that he cheats makes him seem much, much less genuine. I really dont understand why athletes continue to do this. Even if they arent caught how can you gain satisfaction from winning when you know you are cheating?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I Stanazo*lol'd.*


Seriously, I love how Leben was proclaiming his rebirth as a fighter and how he was "clean". He wasn't clean at all, he just moved over to a new substance.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I Stanazo*lol'd.*
> 
> 
> Seriously, I love how Leben was proclaiming his rebirth as a fighter and how he was "clean". He wasn't clean at all, he just moved over to a new substance.


i lol'd

and he was never reborn...it's call the hype machine...if they make him seem like a new person, than the fight has more appeal....where in fact, he showed bisping nothing new and bisping had a gameplan that leben fell right into b/c of that.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

That's just crazy man. How does he think he'll get away with it? That's too bad.
There is a trend i'm noticing lately. All the guys failing their drug tests are loosing their fights.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

man i am soo disappointed


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

It's always disappointing when you hear that an athlete has cheated. Stanazolol is what Ben Johnson got busted for and designed for horses. Leben definitely isn't getting the good stuff.

Many ask why take the risk?

The answer is because it works and more often than not you can beat the test by cycling. 

Random testing makes it harder; when you know the date you'll be tested it's simply a matter of cycling properly.

The reality is that even a clean test doesn't mean an athlete isn't or hasn't ever used steroids. 

Marian Jones never tested positive during her track career and she was tested hundreds if not close to a thousand times. She was doping the entire time.

It's disappointing to hear Leben was taking shortcuts but he won't be the last.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know why but I didn't lose any respect for Leben... It's like I dont care....weird


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

I was just gaining a lot of respect for him as a person too. Down the drain that goes!


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

bah i actually had a lot of respect for Leben after his fight with Bisping but thats gone now, no respect for cheats!! :thumbsdown:

just out of interest, had Leben beaten Bisping and this had been discovered would the bout no have counted? i.e no win for Leben and no loss for Bisping on their records?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

in my opinion....

the human body performs better with good food, rest and intense training in intervals.

These fighters wanna put on muscle in 1 week, smh


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Why take the risk? I don't get it, I never do, yet fighters keep testing positive...


Maybe because a lot of them do it and get away with it?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I really don't care much if he or anyone else for that matter uses steroids. The only reason I mentioned anything was because he was supposed to be clean and I was happy for him that he was finally sober and doing things right. Now that we find out that he was just bullshitting, it kinda lets me down. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Maybe because a lot of them do it and get away with it?


I don't even want to think about how many people do it. You're probably right, but until people are outed like this, I've got to think otherwise.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

that sucks


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

This is really incredibly disappointing news. I don't know how to respond...I was becoming a fan of his, and now I am just sad.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn it Chris. 

You're an idiot.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

*fighters who come to mind:*
Alves 
GSP
Lesnar
Aurelio
Faber
Bisping
Marquardt
Carwin
Couture
Kongo

I think all these guys juice, and it pains me.There's probably so many more guys i'm forgetting too.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

gm2685 said:


> *fighters who come to mind:*
> Alves
> GSP
> Lesnar
> ...


The one in bold seems an especially weird suspect to me. Why do you think he juices?


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> The one in bold seems an especially weird suspect to me. Why do you think he juices?


My bad, I meant to type in Tibau, but for some reason I mixed the 2 up.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

gm2685 said:


> *fighters who come to mind:*
> Alves
> GSP
> Lesnar
> ...


Yupp, also under my suspicion are Marcus Davis, Sokky, and Marvin Eastman.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i would never accuse a fighter of juicing without there being some proof... that's some classless ish right there. But honestly, i can't say i'm surprised that Leban falls on that side of the roids line. :confused03:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

gm2685 said:


> My bad, I meant to type in Tibau, but for some reason I mixed the 2 up.


Ah okay, he's pretty enormous for a LW.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Kinda disappointed in Leben after hearing this. I thought this whole turn around in his behavior and fitness came from the hard work he's been puting in. Im sure he still put in all the hard work, but the roids put a huge blemish on that effort. Really, wtf was he thinking...and looking back on that interview from the tuf reunion where they accused alves of roids. Damn, get ur mind right Leben. Alot of people got behind him after the turn around he made, and I still want to, but he cant be doing shit like this.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Chris Leben is easy to sympathize with. And difficult to despise.

Let's move away from the personal for a moment. His barroom brawler, undisciplined, plough ahead style is too predictable and just...dumb. 

The era of the caveman is over. Chris Lytle. Chris Leben. Chuck Liddell. 

The thinking man's champion; the strategic striker rises to the top: Rampage, Forrest, Rashad. These guys are actual skilled fighters; the others remind me of douches on a payday friday night bar brawl. Fun, but dumb.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Yea, and the thing is, Leben has a good ground game he just never uses it. I think his next fight he really needs to focus on ground and pound and submissions, because we all know he can throw a looping left hand.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow pretty disappointing, he seemed to have matured as a fighter and a person.
I wonder who he was training with that might have gotten him involved or was he stupid enough to do this on his own?

I was just in Oahu on vacation and trained at ICON Fitness, everyone seemed pretty cool, very laid back school, nice facility.

Making the decision to take steroids is risky even with a physician helping you, doing it on your own is just retarded. Many athletes use doctors to help them determine if they have sufficiently metabolized any synthetic testosterone (or whatever anabolic drug they are using) enough to test “clean.” 

The only way to eliminate this nonsense is to test out of competition WITHOUT notifying the athletes, otherwise there is always the possibility athletes are cheating and not getting caught.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

ESPADA9 said:


> The only way to eliminate this nonsense is to test out of competition WITHOUT notifying the athletes, otherwise there is always the possibility athletes are cheating and not getting caught.


This would be the best situation, but I have a feeling that would uncover some dark secrets about some popular fighters. Not to mention that these drug tests are given by the state in which the event takes place.

The only way to test all fighters all the time would be if the UFC did it themselves, and I don't think they would have anything to gain from that.

I won't judge Chris on this, just as I don't judge any fighter who gets caught with this crap. It is disappointing, but I don't think any less of him. He, or whoever was giving him this stuff, messed up and got caught. I don't accuse anyone else in particular, but I have little doubt that there are a LOT of MMA fighters who juice during training.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

gm2685 said:


> *fighters who come to mind:*
> Alves
> GSP
> Lesnar
> ...


I’m not sure about GSP or Bisping, they don’t look particularly big, I know that not all steroids create a significant increase of muscle mass, some increase recovery (from hard training or injuries) others assist in stamina and endurance.

I would put Houston Alexander on that list because at what 36? He looks pretty big, how does he have the time for all that weight training if he’s training MMA (unless he’s skipping BJJ).

We’ll never know unless they either test positive or the athletic commissions demand out of competition testing without fighter notification.


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

What would of happened if Leban had won the fight and then they discover is was roid'ed up?


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Glad to see him admit it though and not pretend like he didn't know how it could possibly happen.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Trace amounts of Winstrol can stay in your system for up to a year. Winstrol unlike most steroid is injected every other day or every day, this creates a build up of the toxin in your system and you have to give it time to clear. Nice to know UFC fighters are taking roids and then hoping it clears for the test. Goes to show you the randomized testing is needed.

Edit: Also in response to a couple other people's posts ,Winstrol is not injected to create larger muscles, it is usually used in the final stages of body building to "rip up" and increase stamina prior to competition. Winstrol causes you to lose weight and creat harder muscles.


----------



## Omoplata (Aug 30, 2007)

*Steroids*

I think that if any fighter wants to gamble with their career, they should take steroids. In this day and age, it is hard to cycle properly as organs such as your liver can keep traces of it. So yes, it is dumb to take it. And franky short sighted. If some fans truely do not care, then fine, but I think a lot more do care, and more importantly care about the intregrity of the sport. 

I wonder if we polled people how many people thing BJ Pen takes steroids and how many think Brock Lesnar takes Steroids?

Personally I do not think Brock does anymore ... he is starting to look softer than his WWE days. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> I’m not sure about GSP or Bisping, they don’t look particularly big, I know that not all steroids create a significant increase of muscle mass, some increase recovery (from hard training or injuries) others assist in stamina and endurance.
> 
> I would put Houston Alexander on that list because at what 36? He looks pretty big, how does he have the time for all that weight training if he’s training MMA (unless he’s skipping BJJ).
> 
> We’ll never know unless they either test positive or the athletic commissions demand out of competition testing without fighter notification.


I agree, IMO GSP and Bisping don't belong on that list, they just seem like really hard workers but not abnormally big. The rest of that list looks spot on though, although I think Lesnar's might have been in the past and not any more.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> I agree, IMO GSP and Bisping don't belong on that list, they just seem like really hard workers but not abnormally big. The rest of that list looks spot on though, although I think Lesnar's might have been in the past and not any more.


almost every successful runner and cyclist has been caught using a form of steroids and they're smaller than migel torres.


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

Joe Rogan did say leben was looking the most ripped he had ever seen him.


----------



## Omoplata (Aug 30, 2007)

*Roids*

Actually I agree with GSP and Bisping; I would also add Couture. I am sure that he has a cocktail of insulin and Somotrope (HGH), but I doubt steroids, perse. 

I do know Couture has his own Alkaline diet which factors in his blood type and a bunch of other factors. So does Frank Shamrock as well, who's wife is a nutritionist.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Why take the risk? I don't get it, I never do, yet fighters keep testing positive...


Because when that much money is at stake, there are a LOT of people willing to bend the rules, and it gets to where if you don't.... you can't compete.

Sure, there are a *few* freaks of nature who can do it without help. But they're in the minority.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

ESPADA9 said:


> I’m not sure about GSP or Bisping, they don’t look particularly big, I know that not all steroids create a significant increase of muscle mass, some increase recovery (from hard training or injuries) others assist in stamina and endurance.
> *
> I would put Houston Alexander on that list because at what 36? He looks pretty big, how does he have the time for all that weight training if he’s training MMA (unless he’s skipping BJJ).*
> 
> We’ll never know unless they either test positive or the athletic commissions demand out of competition testing without fighter notification.


i think its pretty obvious Houston has skipped every single BJJ class that has ever been offered to him


----------



## Y = MX+B (Apr 18, 2008)

balls


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> balls


You go 10/10 for picks at ufc 90?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

“And this is a huge setback for me. But it’s something I will have to deal with. During my time off from fighting, I want to speak to kids about the dangers of using performance enhancing agents and let them know it just doesn’t get you ahead in life. Of course, this is a hard hit for me monetarily, but more so this is embarrassing for me and for all my fans.”

This is a right lol. I bet he'd have a different stance on them if he didn't get caught.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Braveheart said:


> Why would anyone use steroids if you know you're getting tested. How desperate does one have to be to take the risk of getting a positive result?:dunno:


The same reason that I had Sailors and Marines (and 2 civilians) pop positive on their urinalysis' for THC and cocaine while on active duty in the Navy. Because they thought they could get away with it.

At least in the military you are getting tested (usually at least) only on a random basis and you have the chance that you might not be tested while the drugs are still in your system. In UFC you are going to pee in a bottle before and after the fight. If you are using, you are going to get busted.

It makes no sense to me either. The bottom line is either (a) you just really don't care or (b) you are just stupid.

Chris has long been one of my favorite fighters but I have zero sympathy for him. Hell, I say he should forfeit the his entire purse, not just 1/3 of it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

NavyChief said:


> The same reason that I had Sailors and Marines (and 2 civilians) pop positive on their urinalysis' for THC and cocaine while on active duty in the Navy. Because they thought they could get away with it.
> 
> At least in the military you are getting tested (usually at least) only on a random basis and you have the chance that you might not be tested while the drugs are still in your system. In UFC you are going to pee in a bottle before and after the fight. If you are using, you are going to get busted.


Not true. The point of cycling is that you get both the benefits of the drug, and it's all out of your system by the time the fight starts. However this is a very delicate process. The body's processes are complicated and difficult to predict in the first place, this is especially problematic for athletes who are just starting out on roids and don't know exactly how quickly their body will evacuate the indicators.

I mean you think Sean Sherk's first time EVER roiding was before Franca? Or maybe it was just the first time he screwed up his cycle? Leben on the other hand, given that he was always chunky and now suddenly ripped, I have to assume he is a relative newcomer to illegal PEDs.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

So it's not possible to cycle Winstrol due to it leaving traces behind?


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Not true. The point of cycling is that you get both the benefits of the drug, and it's all out of your system by the time the fight starts. However this is a very delicate process. The body's processes are complicated and difficult to predict in the first place, this is especially problematic for athletes who are just starting out on roids and don't know exactly how quickly their body will evacuate the indicators.
> 
> I mean you think Sean Sherk's first time EVER roiding was before Franca? Or maybe it was just the first time he screwed up his cycle? Leben on the other hand, given that he was always chunky and now suddenly ripped, I have to assume he is a relative newcomer to illegal PEDs.


I understand the concept of cycling illegal drugs. But the reasoning is the same...you think that you are going to be smarter than the system. And of course, you are going to beat the system some of the time but you are rolling the dice by doing so and you are going to lose more often than not.

My point is...performance enhancing drugs are illegal and it pisses me off that folks (and not just in MMA of course) decide that they are above the rules and try to get around the regs.

This country is in a shit-bag of a mess for the same general type of reasons (but on a much larger scale)....dishonesty, GREED, disloyalty, pridefulness, lack of integrity, and the desire to be the biggest and the baddest on the block in whatever you do. But wait! Why do it the hard way (by employing a work ethic and honest practices)? You can lie, cheat, and steal your way to the top in a fraction of the time with a fraction of the effort. But I digress.

My point stands...folks do this crap for the basic reason that they believe that they can get away with it. And for awhile, they can. But dishonesty and cheating always catch up to you in the end.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> So it's not possible to cycle Winstrol due to it leaving traces behind?


Didn't know that, but if its true then Leben was *really* stupid- I mean, he did say that he thought it would be out of his system in time. Did the people he bought from not inform him?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Winstrol interests me bc that's the steroid that I kept hearing Madonna's name mentioned in connection with, since she's not big but stringy and sinewy. Of course it's not illegal in her case, but she's very very ripped for a woman.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

This isnt a big deal really i mean its not like he juived FOR the ight. He juiced just after the Almeida fight probably to help with injury recovery. This more than likely had no affect on his fight with Bisping seeing as he actualling did it months before hand even though traces showed in his urine im sure the effects had long since worn off.

IMO he wasn't trying to cheat but probably recover faster so he can get to training so he could be 100% for Bisping. Also I think it shows alot of maturity that he didnt make any excuses even if what im saying is true he didnt try to wash this over he is excepting responsibility and im proud of Leben...sort of...but not really.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah doesnt suprise me. Look how ripped he was. And he still lost to Bisping, haha how much that loss sucks now, he cudnt even win by cheating . Gotta love it


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

Even if he did not get caught and it was not in his system at the time of the test, it does not make it right!

Why pretend your sorry when you get caught juicing? You know it is illegal, you know it gives you an advantage, there are no excuses.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> IMO he wasn't trying to cheat but probably recover faster so he can get to training so he could be 100% for Bisping.


Winstrol is not used for recovery of injuries. Usually steroids like deca durabolin or equipose are used for injury recovery. Winstrol like I stated earlier in this post is used to "get ripped" or increase stamina and hard musle and it is injected every day or every other day unlike most steroids that are injected once weekly. He obviously wasnt tryig to build any type of muscle, rather get ripped and add hard muscle if any because he wasnt stacking this with another steroid as it is usually used...or at least he didn't get caught stacking it with another steroid. LOL


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Winnys will rip you the hell up, hard body for sure. By itself you can gain weight pretty quick even though its purpose isnt for gaining weight. And for the record it does help recovery time.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I hate the fact that clearly some fighters, possibly even most fighters, use performance enhancing drugs during training for a fight. I really wish the UFC would devise a system where it prevented any fighter from taking them whilst under contract with the UFC.

And i guess i must be naive as hell, because i really thought fighters just trained hard to get where they are. Not once did it cross my mind that alot of fighters would be using performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

They started doing random testing for fighters with upcoming cards as well, like I know they tested randy and lesnar a month or so ago and they passed. So I think that is a step in the right direction.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

Bispings reaction to Leben testing positive for drugs...

http://www.setantasports.com/en/Spo...?facets/sport-space/great-britain-locale/ufc/


----------



## whackedmytoe (Jan 8, 2009)

*Reality*

I love Chris, the guys all heart. 

As for juicing, man, no one really knows the score in MMA, it is so easy to hide/dope properly, that with the right protocol one guy, Ben Johnson, gets busted, and the other guy, equally as juiced, Carl Lewis, goes clean (yes Carl was on the sauce). Who knows...


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Braveheart said:


> Why would anyone use steroids if you know you're getting tested. How desperate does one have to be to take the risk of getting a positive result?:dunno:


Winstrol has an incredibly short half life in the body, perhaps he thought it would be out of his system by then. Besides it's ability to aid in recovery and reduced BF, it's also good for healing injuries, not to mention there are rarely any side effects associated with it.


Before we jump to conclusions, like many people are lets consider the fact that nobody know why in fact Leben took Winstrol. Wether it was performance enhancing purposes or if it was simply to recover from an injury so that he could fight or maybe he wanted a six pack.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Winstrol has a pretty short half life in the body, perhaps he thought it would be out of his system by then


I think he is just saying why take the risk when there is a chance you could get caught.

Anyways... old thread.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

whackedmytoe said:


> I love Chris, the guys all heart.
> 
> As for juicing, man, no one really knows the score in MMA, it is so easy to hide/dope properly, that with the right protocol one guy, Ben Johnson, gets busted, and the other guy, equally as juiced, Carl Lewis, goes clean (yes Carl was on the sauce). Who knows...


Actually Lewis tested positive for Ephedrine and another type of amphetamine and it was covered up too.


----------

